# What is a good price point to offer FREE Shipping



## BigRedThreads (Jan 17, 2013)

I was wondering what a good price point to offer free shipping would be? I have set mine at $50, but someone made a good point about shipping internationally and in large quantities would be crazy expensive. Shipping costs seem to be ridiculous.


----------



## Jason-23 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have set it up to ship for free for the lower 48 states anything else gets no deal like free shipping. As for a price point I wouldn't make a price point just adjust your pricing to cover shipping per unit.


----------



## BigRedThreads (Jan 17, 2013)

I debated adjusting the price for shipping but found that i would lose money on shipments with farther distances. How do you get around this?


----------



## Jason-23 (Oct 9, 2009)

simple, dont offer free shipping, just say'n


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

BigRedThreads said:


> I debated adjusting the price for shipping but found that i would lose money on shipments with farther distances. How do you get around this?



Are you talking about shipping custom printed items or pre-prints? Large quantities or small quantities? UPS, Fedex or Postal Service?

If you think you will loose money just adjusting your prices to cover the shipping cost then are you not loosing money offering free shipping on orders over $50.00 with a non-adjusted price?


Then you need to look at it the same way your customers brain works. They will buy a $15.00 shirt with free shipping before they will buy a $10.00 shirt with $4.00 shipping. All they see and care about is "FREE SHIPPING".

Also when dealing with groups that are buying shirts they want it simple on their end. It is easier on them just to tell everyone in the group to fork over $15.00 for each shirt they ordered then it is for them to say "it is $10.00 for the shirt and then once we have the total shipping I will divide that cost out also". That is too much work for them and makes their brains hurt.


----------



## BigRedThreads (Jan 17, 2013)

To answer your question, Preston. I sell pre-prints using USPS and haven't sold one yet so i am unsure of quanities but would like to cover my self for both.

You all are convincing me. Ok, so what is a good mark-up for shipping costs?


----------



## Jason-23 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey! What's up P?


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Jason-23 said:


> Hey! What's up P?


Working on retiring from Printing and going into full time software development. 

Maybe BigRed wants to buy an Auto cheap (well cheep for a 8/10)

PM me about what Johnny is up to.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

BigRedThreads said:


> To answer your question, Preston. I sell pre-prints using USPS and haven't sold one yet so i am unsure of quanities but would like to cover my self for both.
> 
> You all are convincing me. Ok, so what is a good mark-up for shipping costs?


Figure out what it cost you to send 1 shirt either flat rate or regular mail. Then just add that much to the price per shirt. Selling pre-prints it is not likely you will be you will be selling more than 1 or 2 at a time right now anyway.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Flat Rate Priority mail cost about $7.00 with insurance. First class is about $2.50, but you have to buy the mailer envelope or box.


----------



## Big City (Feb 23, 2012)

We do free shipping after 49.99, we do sell a lot of one offs generally for around 19.99 a piece so with the free shipping option i try and get them to buy the third just for the free shipping.

There is a good thread on shipping cost and packaging http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t345.html


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

selanac said:


> Flat Rate Priority mail cost about $7.00 with insurance.


Why so much?.....Can you not use a 5.15 Flat Rate Box for a t-shirt?...


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I rounded up and included insurance.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

In the US you have to pay extra for insurance??? That sucks....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes it does, but they need the money. 

I wouldn't doubt it if the post guy sees the insurance and keeps the merchandise.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We offer free shipping on our birding site and it kills us . DO NOT START IT I want to quit but it id hard .


----------



## BigRedThreads (Jan 17, 2013)

Big City said:


> We do free shipping after 49.99, we do sell a lot of one offs generally for around 19.99 a piece so with the free shipping option i try and get them to buy the third just for the free shipping.
> 
> There is a good thread on shipping cost and packaging http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t345.html


This is what i was thinking and why i set mine at $50. Plus it would actually be cheaper for the customer if they paid for shipping themselves because i can send 2 shirts for the price of one, but i guess they wouldn't really know that and it would mean more money for me.

Just a conundrum.


----------



## BigRedThreads (Jan 17, 2013)

I just researched Johnny Cupcakes, Bustedtees, and Roadkill Tees. All of them charge around $6 to ship one shirt. 

In my research before launching, i cannot recall any of the big names like this offering free shipping.


----------



## temperunicorn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm just starting our and was wondering how everyone else is shipping. The cheapest I found was though usps using a flat rate envelope for $5.30. Is that typical?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BigRedThreads (Jan 17, 2013)

USPS is the cheapest i have found. UPS and Fedex are not worth it until you have A LOT of orders.


----------



## temperunicorn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

